# Radioembolization



## Partha (Sep 21, 2009)

Is there any code which is specific to transcatheter Radioembolization?


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 21, 2009)

Partha said:


> Is there any code which is specific to transcatheter Radioembolization?



Are you asking about Sirsphere and Therasphere treatments to the liver?


----------



## Partha (Sep 23, 2009)

Yes... the Sirsspheres and Theraspheres


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Sep 24, 2009)

Partha said:


> Yes... the Sirsspheres and Theraspheres



Charges are:
3rd order selective - 36247
Embolization (non-neuro) 37204 - 75894
F/U Angio post - 75898
Apply interstitial radiation complex - 77778

That is for the actual treatment.  There are other charges for diagnostic procedures that go with the treatments.

I hope this helps,
Jim


----------

